# GON Traditional Kills 2009 (Video)



## ChrisSpikes (Feb 17, 2010)

Al's slide show gave me the idea to put this on a video.

I went through and tallied it up, and these are the numbers I came up with.

35 hunters pictured with

54 deer
27 hogs
4 turkeys
2 bear
2 javelina
1 caribou
1 coyote
and 22 other various critters from squirrels to snakes.


I know there were more kills made, but this was all that was posted in the 2009 kill thread.  Y'all please make sure you post up your kills so you can be included in the "family photo album".

Forgot to add, these are in alphabetical order by filename, so any clumping together of kills was completely unintentional.


<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mY8lNv-9kxY&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mY8lNv-9kxY&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>


----------



## Elbow (Feb 17, 2010)

That was such a nice tribute to the folks here on GON Trad. They should all be proud of their accomplishments and what a wonderful way to praise them.
Great video,I think this might be your calling, "Mr.Scorsese", I mean, Mr. Spikes.
El


----------



## ky_longbow (Feb 17, 2010)

Chris, really enjoyed it !! good job


----------



## ngabowhunter (Feb 17, 2010)

Very nice. I hope to be able to get in the 2010 edition.


----------



## belle&bows (Feb 17, 2010)

Chris, really cool job on the presentation.
Loved the  guitar riffs too
Thanks for taking the time to put that together.
David


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 17, 2010)

Great job Chris!  That had to take some time.

Do you have a link I can send to my "disbelieving" wheelie buddies?


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Feb 17, 2010)

I think this is it Marty.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mY8lNv-9kxY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks Chris!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 17, 2010)

MAN, y'all throw down in this section. I'm gonna come visit this place more often. Excellent job to everyone.


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for doing that Chris, its always a joy to look back at everyones kills.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 17, 2010)

That was nice!  I watched it on my phone. For some reason Al's n my video wouldn't play on phone but yours did...


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 17, 2010)

Chris that video was really nice to watch. The guitar was fantastic to listen to!!! Who was that!!?? 
I gotta tell you in all honestly some of you GA and some of you KY boys have THE VERY BEST GRINS I ever did see!!!! just busts outta the screen. Thanks so much. My regret is no wemin in there yet but one day soon.....


----------



## fountain (Feb 17, 2010)

awesome vid. chris.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 17, 2010)

great job on the video chris!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 17, 2010)

There is only one word for this "AWSOME"


----------



## Al33 (Feb 17, 2010)

Chris, that was fantastic!!! Loved the sound trac too. I need you to call me when you get a chance so maybe I can learn a few things about the video stuff without having to search for it thus taking me hours.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## NavyDave (Feb 17, 2010)

Awsome!!!


----------



## Tikki (Feb 17, 2010)

Great video Chris! Could have sworn i spotted you once maybe twice


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 17, 2010)

What a fine job Chris, thanks!  
That is great!


----------



## schleylures (Feb 18, 2010)

thanks chris for the awesome video


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 18, 2010)

Nicely done Chris. Thanks for the time you put into it. Sticks and strings did put some critters in the cooking pot for 2009. Maybe not the mouse. Mike


----------



## Stickbow (Feb 18, 2010)

Great Job! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## D.J. Smith (Feb 18, 2010)

Great job Chris


----------



## gurn (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for taking your time to make that up for us. 
I really enjoyed it.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 18, 2010)

Just bringin' this back to the top to throw some fuel on the fire!


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 18, 2010)

Most Excellent !


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 18, 2010)

You see all them different Bows in Carters kill pics??


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 18, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> You see all them different Bows in Carters kill pics??



How 'bout a count the bows contest?


----------



## SOS (Aug 18, 2010)

Well done, my friend.  That took a ton of work - the trad world is better for your efforts.  Thank you.  Steve


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 19, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> You see all them different Bows in Carters kill pics??



I count 6.  That's a 2 month per bow average.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 29, 2010)

Can't let this one slip away just yet.


----------



## Rev.432 (Aug 29, 2010)

great job on the video, 
thanks for shareing,
congrats to all the hunters.


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 30, 2010)

that never gets old


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 8, 2010)

One more time to get the juices flowing.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 8, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> One more time to get the juices flowing.



I don't need any help.  I've got so much juice flowing, I'm like the Koolaid guy.


----------

